# Aquabid server down???



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone else having problem getting onto Aquabid? It's been like this all day, and it's frustrating when you have item up for sale or items your bidding on. Anyways just venting alittle!! :? :x


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

I haven't been able to get on all day either.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I tried just a few minutes ago and it is still down. [smilie=d:


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

It wrries me too, I had an item close to ending, and based ont he number of emails asking about shipping that I recieved, I was expecting quite a few last minute bids!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I had an auction that should have ended this morning but have been unable to find out anything about it. With the server being down, the last minute bidding probably got completely closed out. Losing the web site for a full day is no way to run a business like AquaBid. They really should have had some sort of back up strategy in place.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I know that Aquabid is "free" for the most part, but come on...this cost me a couple of items and money!!!


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

From what Mark (owner of AquaBid) has said, everything was lost in an attack on the server. It will be 1-2 weeks before it is online again, and even then, it will be back to scratch, no previous auctions, no bid history, nothing!!!

Same goes with FishForums, AquaRank, etc, all lost when the server was fried.

From all the talk in the chat rooms, it looks like everyone has jumped ship to a new site which from the looks of it, only started up last week, www.aquaauctions.com

I just got my bidding fix for the day


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We'll have auctions up tomorrow.


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

just an update...

a lot of chatter online, and in chat forums is that this entire 'outtage' thing has been set up.

apparantly everything is there and functional, just all the content has been removed. Word is Mark needed to go to a new server, so this was set up so when aquabid come back they will charges fees?

if that is the case (based on what i have heard) that is morally wrong.

Art, will the auctions here be just for plants? (good luck)

fyi, active links.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?decorations&1104549293

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/user.cgi?1&1&s

given that the original word was everything was, lost, then most of it lost, this seems like just a basic deletion of content?

Maybe I am just too suspicious, but the question begs to be asked.


----------



## Administrator (Jan 15, 2005)

Our auctions are free and are not only for plants. Anything aquarium related can be auctioned.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I hope this part that I found is correct :

"_FAQs
1: Will my auctions be there when AquaBid.com comes back up?

Unfortunately, no. Sellers will need to enter their auctions again.

2: Will I need to re-register?

Most likely not, unless you registered after 1/8/2005. You might need to update your information.

3: Will I lost my feedback?

Again, most likely not. You might lost some that were posted after 1/8/2005.

4. Will my old auction history been there?

Unfortunately no. You will not be able to post feedback for recent auctions.

In the meantime, you can visit AquaChat.com"_

That would be a major problem if everyone lost all of their feedback, etc., especially if they were very well established....


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

you have raised a good point jan. hope that is correct, but in essence, that rasies even more questions.

why is it then if so much data was lost, only the auctions and history went.

why is it that users profiles & feedback are still intact, they are all stored in the same place unless i am mistaken.

the more and more i look at this, the more questions i have to ask.

btw, thanks admin


----------



## Administrator (Jan 15, 2005)

Although not fully linked into the site, our Classifieds section is now operational. Check it out: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/pp-classified/index.php .


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

As of Saturday 1/29 8:00am Aquabid is down again...at least for me anyways...anyone else??


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Yep roy this happened last night also. It was gone for a hour or so but it came back up. Im hoping the same will apply for today. Ive got a bid on a pair of cacatuoides and i sure hope AB doesnt go down once again.

Andrew


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Seems to be down again, as is aquarank


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Fishforums is down as well.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Possibly that is related to a mySQL database problem. I believe there is a security issue at present.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Still down as of 12:07 pm est.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Its back up ... but it appears a few auctions were lost. I dont see the one i bid on anymore :neutral: and no email notification of the win ?

Andrew


----------



## Markus13 (Jan 16, 2005)

and it is down again... has been for the past 2-3 hours minimum


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It's a pity there is never any information. Communication is very lacking. Because it is largely an unpaid service, one cannot expect answers, I suppose. But what goes around comes around and people who depend on it might have to seek an alternative.

Aquabid's goodness is in its simplicity. The buy it now feature just added is also good (and overdue).

But it is hard to rely on the service any more.

I was driven to go to my good LFS on Delancey Street, New York, NY, today: Pacific Aquarium. It's good to see real live plants and fish once in a while before buying.

Andrew Cribb


----------

